# Time for new equipment..please help.



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

I used REW over a year ago with my RS meter and external sound car. I'm going to need to be able to perform better measurements with an incoming system. I was thinkinig of the Behringer Cross Spectrum Mic. Which external sound car with Phantom power do you recommend? I want to purchase once and be done.

Also, will the mic be suitable for adjusting Phase on the subwoofers? I will have two mains and four subs. The mains will play full range but I will need to blend the four subs (randomly placed around the room) to the mains and to each other. Phase will be very important though.

TIA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Tascam US122 is a reasonably priced interface, provided it’s compatible with your OS. As with any interface, it’s best to Google for user reviews before buying - this post tells what to look for in the reviews.

As for phase shift, the mic has no bearing on that. REW measurements can tell you the distance the mic is from the signal source. That’s helpful if you have the capability of dialing in the appropriate distance compensation for each sub. If not, you can always rely on the reading that shows the best frequency response through the crossover region.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

OK. I'll be using Windows 7 on PC.


----------



## jtwrace (Apr 8, 2007)

I picked up the M-Audio MobilePre today. Hope it works.


----------

